# Lawsuit



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Amen


----------



## KCB (May 17, 2006)

I figure those guys owe me about $2000-2500, I will have to make an itemized list.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Makes a fella wonder how much the deer pizz industry might thank a fella not call his attorney :wink:


----------



## LOST (Jun 22, 2007)

The problem is, there are going to be ex employees somewhere that may be found and called as witnesses against the company. Too many people involved in something like this. Someone will come forward. 
I'm just glad I never bought into all that bs.


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Makes a fella wonder how much the deer pizz industry might thank a fella not call his attorney :wink:


The deer urine companies wouldn't have to worry about anything, only the ones that say it will work, heck I don't buy the stuff in the magazines, so the stuff I buy doesn't say it will attract deer, just common sense says that the deer will come. Not trying to get off task, but that ticked me off.

I think it is good that those good ol MN boys are sticking it to the scammers who have been selling us those cloths for years, yea the stuff "works", but in all theory it doesn't work at a consumer level.


----------



## depthfyndr (Sep 19, 2007)

Very interesting to say the least. I guess I just paid $400 for a fleece suit.

Ill be the jury on mine if it ever gets cool enough to wear the darn thing.


----------



## Dmax (May 6, 2007)

Ho hum.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

interesting:wink:


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

That's a another waste of time lawsuit. Just cause some guys don't like hearing about scentlok all the time they decided to sue. I hate seeing stupid lawsuits like this. Its not like scent-lok causes cancer or killed 20 people last year. Granted I don't think carbon suits really work that well as advertised, I do have a couple. There lawsuit is like suing Jeep because you got stuck in the mud. But hey their vehicle is trail-rated so they should never get stuck in the mud, right ?? :embara:

So sick of stupid lawsuits that end up wasting tax dollars and people's time....


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

PA_ENGR said:


> So sick of stupid lawsuits that end up wasting tax dollars and people's time....


You got that right!

:angry1::fuming:


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

IF they win, the only people that will make serious money off this is the lawyers.. 

Everyone else will get a pittance.


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

It is hard enough fo rme to find time to hunt, let alone find time to get involved in a lawsuit. These guys have to get a life, or a job or something?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

"Forget the wind just hunt"


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Scent lok*

I diasagree. A local sports writer has published tests that show that in order for a Scent Lok suit to work you need to get the temperature to somewhere near 900 degress in order to reactivate the carbon. at which point the fabric would burn up. Furthermore they think the amount of carbon in the suit will absorb the scents while hanging on the racks and effectively be of no use when you purchase it . I personally own several sets of suits and often wonder . I heard this years ago but based on the advertsing and general public felt it must be wrong . If they lied and knew they need to be:sad: punished .


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*What the heck*

This is another money grab.......
Did the same guys sue because they did not get 20 MPG in their truck, 40,000 miles out of their tires, no chicks attacked them when wearing Axe cologne, etc..
Seriously, advertising presents the best picture possible, period. If it happens to be under ideal or specific conditions.....the consumer needs to know.
As far as carbon, Military apps are little more dangerous than scent elimination, this is PART of the reason for the discard.....eliminate cross contamination. Also, the concentration of chemical in military apps is FAR higher than scent.....hopefully.
It is a very subjective, situation specific, argument.
I believe there is potential for carbon clothing. I also believe it to be effective in odor control. But not as effective as being down wind.

No different than me visiting the neighbors and he is cooking BACON in his ScentLok....and says..."No problem....it is Scentlok!!!!!"

Senseless waste of resources.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

alwayslookin said:


> Senseless waste of resources.




On ALL counts!!!!!!!!!!!



My grandaddy use to tell me if it was too good to be true it usually wasn't true  And he also said lawyers would bring us all down eventually...........









of course that last part was said while I was asking them to "sponsor" me for law school


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

What a sad state of affairs this is...Saying your carbon suit not working is why you suck as a hunter (then trying to sue over it) is like saying Rosie O'donells spoon made her fat !
These people need to get over themselves!..Take up tennis or something.If ya cant play nice with others then go play with yourself !


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Everyone has a right to the truth*

Hey.... why be concerned.. it doesn't involve you does it...?

You with the suit... made an interesting comment... when it gets cool enough to wear it.... Hmmmm

Do me a favor... do all that they say you have to do.... put it in a bag, bathe in order eaters, don't put the suit on till you get to the hunting area... this is all in their how to make it work .. instructions.... do all this... and then go hide from your dog...

Lastly... I'm not sure that this is all what this is all about. There are people out there that refer to a company called RES that came up with some scent blocking clothing using different technology and were sued by Scentlok and went out of business. It is also being said that scentloks patent has been denied.

On the first issue, if what is being said is true, that scentlok sued to keep competition out of the field, then you have what we call in Hawaii.. Bachi... What goes around comes around....  If they lost their patent, then they could possibly be up for another suit from the RES folks if in fact that story is true.

Lastly..... can you hide from your dog? :grin:

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Wolf among dogs said:


> What a sad state of affairs this is...Saying your carbon suit not working is why you suck as a hunter (then trying to sue over it) is like saying Rosie O'donells spoon made her fat !


Holly crap I think I just peed myself!


----------



## jamb (Dec 22, 2006)

*scent loc*

Well not to brag but I've taken 38 deer in the last six years including 3 P+Y class bucks and guess what I was wearing ?YEP!!! (SCENT LOC) !!!! BUT IT DOESN'T WORK ?? The facts are clear if you smell like an outhouse even scent loc can't help you !!!


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

jamb said:


> Well not to brag but I've taken 38 deer in the last six years including 3 P+Y class bucks and guess what I was wearing ?YEP!!! (SCENT LOC) !!!! BUT IT DOESN'T WORK ?? The facts are clear if you smell like an outhouse even scent loc can't help you !!!


Guess what? I too have taken such beasts, and quess what I wear? The clean clothes available at the time. I just play the wind to my advantage.

Guess what? The trackers in Africa stinks worse than a pile of rutting gut. But they still manage to put hunters within killing range of all beasts bold or shy. And guess what they wear? Whatever is available on their back.


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

*We'll settle it on...*

MYTHBUSTERS!!!! Then, we will all know if it works right?? 

Maybe if we all send in a request, they'll do a show on it.:wink::tongue:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

stormycindy said:


> MYTHBUSTERS!!!! Then, we will all know if it works right??
> 
> Maybe if we all send in a request, they'll do a show on it.:wink::tongue:


Hehe.... an you'll do the microphone fer it won't you....  :grin:

Aloha...  :beer:


----------

